# TOshiba TV controls jammed?



## Bonnie Marie (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi there, I have a toshiba Tv make 40RL900A. The remote and TV unit is not able to adjust volume or channel. I have changed batteries, tired using the volume/channel control on the tv unit, removing the batteries and holding each button for 2 seconds in an attempt to reset the control. The panel lock is not on. It was purchased brand new march this year... Help please..


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Is it still under warranty? I would contact either the seller or the manufacture
for assistance. Not much you can do without taking the back off which would void the warranty.

Hopefully you still have the box it came in, you may need it.

BG


----------

